# Ultrasonic cleaner solution, what do you use



## pllosurf (Aug 23, 2011)

Not to spark off a large debate but I am asking what solution does the reel cleaning community use in the ultrasonic cleaners?

Who makes it and where do you purchase it?

I've asked in the past from the manufacturer of my cleaner and there recommended solution is quite expensive. At least to me it is for someone who cleans his own(on the hobby level) and maybe a few for the guys at work.

My cleaner is an L&R Quantrex that I picked up for a good price used. It works great. I have used Simple Green.

:cheers:


----------



## pllosurf (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you have a home brew that works for you?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I just use water, little dish soap and Mr Clean. Some use simple green or other cleaners. I only use mine every few weeks so I fill it, use it and dump it. Not going to use US cleaner solutions, cost to much.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We use Branson ultra sonic water based and Simple Green Crystal here. The Branson stuff is expensive but it is concentrated. It does very well with removing salt and corrosion build up.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i use a solution of simple green and a commerical grade of calcium/rust remover ie lime away, that i get at home depot just cannot leave it in the ultra sonic tank it will eat it up, if left in for extended time. i thinks dipsay uses something similiar but puts in a container inside the cleaner then adds just plain water to the container, which is what i am doing now.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yup, I fill US cleanermost of the way with water, then put the last 1/4 with a diluted solution of CLR, Simple Green and water from a measuring bottle.( 25%clr,25%simple green,50% WATER)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*ultra sonic*

I clean a lot of reels. Ultra sonic cleans with sound and sound will travel through almost any thing. I find that it is best to not put cleaning solution directly in cleaner tank. I learned this from labs in hospitals. Put water in your tank and your cleaning solution in glass jars or plastic cups( resin mixing cups work best) that way you can use several type of cleaning solutions without having to clean the tank. I use50/50 simple green and water on everything. this way you can clean your bearings in white spirits or acetone without contaminating your cleaning tank. If anyone needs help with reel cleaning feel free to shoot me a pm.

Allan


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Depending on what parts I use simple green for most parts and CLR for the brass parts. Mixed 50/50. I use 2 US cleaners though so one is simple green and the other is CLR. The CLR one always has the least so the glass with acetone with screws and small metal parts go in the acetone. I run them @ 140' for 30 min/ea. the bearings are spun on the dremel wand in a small glass dipping dish in acetone so the US cleaner won't mess with the bearings as it can mess with the ceramic balls. Spinning bearings also does a better job of completely flushing them out.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i use simple green on parts and boca bearing cleaner to soak bearings


----------

